# Mosquito Control



## Colemyrick (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m an avid fisherman and have huge problems with massive swarms of mosquitos. I’ve been studying ways of mosquito control and have thought about building one that somewhat combines all of them into one. CO2, lactic acids, lights, heat and other things attract mosquitos. I was thinking about putting water in a bucket with a CO2 bubbler in place. Would also use a lure attractant and an incandescent light. One thing on the market that works well to kill them is electrocution. But there aren’t any effective means of doing so. I’d mix some baking soda into the water to make it more conductive and basically shock the water. When the mosquito lands in the water it will immediately be electrocuted. Ideally it’d be battery powered. Anybody think this is a possible contraption to make? Also wanting opinions, tips, feedback, etc. I’ve tried just about everything there is that is portable.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi rick and welcome to the forum.
Sounds like you don't like mosquitos. Combining every death trap idea into one is a bit of an overkill on effort. And the idea of electrocuting them in water may not work at all. Electrified water only kills when the occupant grabs a hold of a ground somewhere to complete the path. But anyway.

I've used the bug zappers and I've been to pools where they were battling hundreds of acres of marsh that produced millions of those critters and I was impressed at how well they worked. The one in particular had been running for a week and gone from sounding like a dozen machine guns down to an occasional zap. And the crowd at the pool wasn't being bothered by those blood suckers.

The old fan and collection bag idea is still available and works well along with the somewhat expensive CO2 devices.

Only drawback to the zappers is then can be annoying to you and the neighbors, but Get something and give it a try, just one.

Bud


----------

